# Rob Zombie's Hellbilly Deluxe 2



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is related enough to horror that I'm going to plop this here. 

While I sometimes question his abilities as a film maker (*House of 1,000 Corpses* and the God-awful *Halloween II* - I still want to sue him for the 5 bucks I wasted.....), I always have been a fan of his music from the White Zombie days through the present.

Anyways, the new disc drops today and is a "sequel" to his original kick-ass disc *Hellbilly Deluxe*. He is also going to be hitting the road in support of this new musical effort.

Here's the track listing which always is a treat for horror junkies:

Track Listings
1. Jesus Frankenstein
2. Sick Bubblegum (UK Radio Edit)
3. What?
4. Mars Needs Women
5. Werewolf Baby!
6. Virgin Witch
7. Death And Destiny Inside The Dream Factory
8. Burn
9. Cease To Exist
10. Werewolf Women Of The SS
11. The Man Who Laughs

Groovy!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Man I'd almost forgotten -- thanks JT!


----------

